# Service upgrade toolkit



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Guys were posting some tools earlier, and I thought you might like to see my service upgrade toolkit. I have some particular things in a bucket all of their own, because they're mostly used in service upgrades. Grab my pouch tools and this bucket for service upgrades, and I'm ready to go!










I'll lay out the items in the next post, and explain them a little bit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

1. Rubber mallet, for forming SE cable into proper place or helping conductors into an LB.
2. Ratchet cutters, for obvious reasons.
3. Ridgid E-110 smooth jaw hex pipewrench, for installing weatherproof SE connectors into meter hub without leaving teeth marks.
4. Greenlee 727 cutters, for individual conductors.
5. 1/2" and 9/16" offset box end wrench for acorn clamps and large water pipe clamps









6. clip receptacle, for temp power from the drop.
7. power tap, for sharing power inside and outside.
8. Big Klein screwdriver, with tip I specially ground to fit meter base lug screw slots very well (wide flat on end of tip)
9. Ulility Tools 4x4 stripper for service conductors
10. Conductor bending fork tool for on the end of a 3/8" drive ratchet.









11. Chalk line, for keeping SE cable or pipe riser straight and plumb.
12. Ekstrom MDD-45 gaurd, for gaurding hot line side meter jaws if only load side cable is being replaced.
13. Penetrox
14. Eklind long insulated T-handle allen wrenches for lugs (they're the BEST!)
15. Big Crescent wrench, to put on screwdriver shaft for slotted lug screws.









16. Duct seal.
17. Clear silicone (these aerosol cans are really nice. No tube to harden)


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey MD, that's a nice layout.

How much do those 4x4 tools cost ya? I'd love to have one here, I've only had the pleasure of using them once. You know, hooking up a CT cab while the POCO guys stood behind me watchin', they let me use there 4x4 and man was that nice!

Usually I just take a hawk-bill, score around the wire then shave one strip of insulation off.

Good post


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

By the time you buy whatever size dies for all four ends, you'll have about 150 bucks tied up in it. You buy the die for the gauge and insulation type, since the blade is set for the gauge, and the opening hole is bored for the insulation type. A 99 cent utility knife from the dollar store will do the job too.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice setup. I have close to the same stuff. I use my lineman's bucket for doing tap-ons. We have to use Fargo connectors and covers and they are bulky so the bucket lashed onto the x-ladder is a help. This way all my tools and material are right there as well. I usually use my lineman's belt to lean back on so both hands are free. Doing live tap-ons I like to be very sure of what I am doing, and hanging on with one hand does NOT help things.

I like #6.:thumbsup: I made one of those many years ago and it has come in very handy numerous times.

I really like the Ridgid E-110. I never saw that one before. Me thinks I may have to look into one.....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I like #6.:thumbsup: I made one of those many years ago and it has come in very handy numerous times.


Believe it or not, that's actually a bought item. Sealed Unit Parts Company (Supco) makes them for the HVAC trade. http://www.supco.com/images/pdfs/2006 Tool Section 100-101-.pdf They're a catalog item in the United Refrigeration catalog, if you happen to have a United Refrigeration nearby. Made of "heavy" 16 gauge. Ha!


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice!!

Gotta love tool **** :laughing: :laughing: 

I have #2 myself, and they are very nice to have. I bought mine new from E-Bay for like $125 shipped and they were new in the package. Makes life sooooo much easier with large conductors.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NC_Electrician said:


> I have #2 myself, and they are very nice to have. I bought mine new from E-Bay for like $125 shipped and they were new in the package. Makes life sooooo much easier with large conductors.


Yeah, just keep your eye on them. They've got to be close to the #1 most stolen electrician tool. Most people know they're expensive. I forget what they are retail... closer to 150-175 bucks, I'm thinking.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

I have most of those and don't even use them much anymore. We have it made down here. We don't do any taps at all. The PC says the insurance is too high to allow us to hook up any live service taps. We just have to install the conduit from the can to 3' above the roof, put the wire in the conduit, put a weather head on, and install the attachment point. The PC comes in and does the rest free of charge. For underground we also just install the conduit. They supply the wire and pull in into the conduit. In Delaware we had to do everything.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

K&R said:


> I have most of those and don't even use them much anymore. We have it made down here. We don't do any taps at all.


I guess I'll do another picture thread some day on crimpers and taps. Thanks for the idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

You forgot to add this stuff.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, just keep your eye on them. They've got to be close to the #1 most stolen electrician tool. Most people know they're expensive. I forget what they are retail... closer to 150-175 bucks, I'm thinking.


Low end, most are more I think. I finally broke down last year and bought a pair. $175, I think, and I Love them!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Low end, most are more I think. I finally broke down last year and bought a pair. $175, I think, and I Love them!


Mine have a couple nice nicks from ACSR, when I forgot. :001_huh: I normally use bolt cutters on ACSR. HK Porter makes a pair of ratchet cutters that are especially for ACSR, but they're over 500 bucks. I don't do enough overhead work to justify that. A 50 dollar pair of bolt cutters does the trick.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

*My new upgrade tool box*

Being a tool hound I just had to show off my new tool box.



















Now please understand this is for upgrading my mental attitude, and with a day like today I think I will put it to use....LATER folks.




















Gotta protect my investment, DON'T I?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I saw that long case, I thought, "Cool, hotline tools". I see it's just fly rods.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice Brian! You have more in the cost of that case then my fly rod set up.
Fishing tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## HotWire367 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Mark,

The 4x4 Stripper for service conductors.......is that a POCO tool or can the average "residential" guy get one at a supply house? Looks like it would really come in handy while doing an service upgrade.......Dave


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

K&R said:


> You forgot to add this stuff.


What is the compressor for?


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

*Item # 6*

The item # 6 that you purchased, I made something similar when I was contracting.
I crimped on the aligator clips to a cord. The cord was about 25 ft long, with a bell box at the end -GFCI quad device. I also had a tie at the aligator clip end so I could fasten the contraption to keep it from falling off as we worked...gotta have power for the radio

I also had a crimp set, as I tried to crimp all of my service terminations...I would crimp the SE load side on the ground, so the only work up on the ladder would be crimping the utility side...Yes, we had to make that splice.


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

Wireless said:


> What is the compressor for?


Shooting pull strings through conduit.


----------



## HotWire367 (Dec 13, 2007)

I also had a crimp set, as I tried to crimp all of my service terminations...I would crimp the SE load side on the ground, so the only work up on the ladder would be crimping the utility side


> ...Yes, we had to make that splice


I have to make that utility side splice every time.......


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> When I saw that long case, I thought, "Cool, hotline tools". I see it's just fly rods.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been using two of those ridgid E110's for a long time now, they work great by not "egging" old rusted or corroded on fittings that makes them tighter.


----------



## rivalshad (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool post, nice to see tools from sides of the trade I rarely work on.


----------



## ljsissly2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*line voltage crimpers*

do you know what crimper would be a good choice for crimping the line from the street to your service. Thanks lj


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless #6 has a fuse in it somewhere I wouldn't use it for all the tea in China. I'll use cordless tools or drag around my generator before tapping an extension cord into the POCO unfused.

Dave


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

ljsissly2 said:


> do you know what crimper would be a good choice for crimping the line from the street to your service. Thanks lj


It's called an electrician.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ljsissly2 said:


> do you know what crimper would be a good choice for crimping the line from the street to your service. Thanks lj


 Insulated alligator clips! If it is very temporary!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Nothing like resurrecting a 3½-year-old thread. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

garfield said:


> It's called an electrician.


Did you have to wait 3 years to awnser his question..:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Nothing like resurrecting a 3½-year-old thread. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh, even thought its an old thread I appreciated its resurection. It's origin was before my time on this board.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I keep my service upgrade tool kit in a plastic shopping hand basket. I need to add a few things to it though.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

AWKrueger said:


> Eh, even thought its an old thread I appreciated its resurection. It's origin was before my time on this board.


 
And some of the posts are pretty damn funny

#11- Why the hell would you use any of that on a service
#26 - How the hell do you even function in life being such a big baby


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

MD that 4 way stripper who makes it/ sells it?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> MD that 4 way stripper who makes it/ sells it?


A company called "Utility Tools".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

How much bread do you keep in that truck?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> How much bread do you keep in that truck?


Did an inventory in Feb, and it was almost 15K worth. Thought it might be more.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> How much bread do you keep in that truck?


Scaly or french bread.?:blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Did an inventory in Feb, and it was almost 15K worth. Thought it might be more.


Hopefully none of it is moldy and stale. :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

what the hell is wrong with an old thread will someone please tell me


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

AWKrueger said:


> Eh, even thought its an old thread I appreciated its resurection. It's origin was before my time on this board.





ampman said:


> what the hell is wrong with an old thread will someone please tell me


 
IMO, if a member was not a member at the time of the thread, he has every right to reopen the thread if it interest them. However, some here don't feel that way.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> IMO, if a member was not a member at the time of the thread, he has every right to reopen the thread if it interest them. However, some here don't feel that way.


Those are usually the same folks who complain when a new thread pops up with a previously discussed topic. Can't please everyone...

And yea, I'd never seen that thread, and I found it interesting as well.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Unless #6 has a fuse in it somewhere I wouldn't use it for all the tea in China. I'll use cordless tools or drag around my generator before tapping an extension cord into the POCO unfused.
> 
> Dave


I always rig up a breaker on the hot side...:thumbsup:


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> 14. Eklind long insulated T-handle allen wrenches for lugs (they're the BEST!)


Are those insulated? I just got metric (for the garage) and standard long shank, ball end Bondhus T handle sets and I love them. Something about the weight of the handles makes for a good feel in the hand. I have couple sets of Eklind but I always feel like Im wasting torque when the handle twists becuase of the way they are looped around.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jahaiap said:


> Are those insulated? I just got metric (for the garage) and standard long shank, ball end Bondhus T handle sets and I love them. Something about the weight of the handles makes for a good feel in the hand. I have couple sets of Eklind but I always feel like Im wasting torque when the handle twists becuase of the way they are looped around.


Question answered.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

And just so I contribute instead of bitchin


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Where do the stakon crimpers come into play?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randas said:


> Where do the stakon crimpers come into play?


 

I use them for cutting zip ties. I've never crimped anything with them. I have two real pair (Thomas and Bettes) for that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd like to obtain item 10 and 12 on Marc's list. The rest I have or don't care to have, like a special flat jaw plumbers wrench, for instance. :001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'd like to obtain item 10 and 12 on Marc's list. The rest I have or don't care to have, like a special flat jaw plumbers wrench, for instance. :001_huh:


 
Don't knock it til you tried it, they work great on large cast metal nuts.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't knock it til you tried it, they work great on large cast metal nuts.


They work great for that..:thumbsup:


----------

